# 51 Days till Halloween



## Dex1138 (Sep 4, 2013)

GVO does have track listings on his site. I always copy them and paste them into the mp3 data in iTunes. Even a lot of the "regular" shows are good for Halloween

http://monsterspookshowradio.blogspot.com/search/label/Halloween Spooktacular


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks for the heads-up on that, Dex ... I'll take a better look hopefully this weekend. Much obliged.


----------



## Dex1138 (Sep 4, 2013)

Any time, always happy to help out a fellow Halloween audio-phile!


----------

